# teaching kids basic money management skills



## Mumcentric (10 Sep 2008)

Hi there

If you have any questions about teaching kids basic money management skills we would love to hear them !

Mumcentric - Irelands only podcast show for mums, is delighted to have Susan Beacham of msgen.com as an upcoming guest.

Susan is a former banker who repeatedly saw in her professional life how painful and difficult it was for many of her adult clients to deal with even the most basic concepts of personal finance. So in 1999 she decided to do something about this and co-founded Money Savvy Generation to start the education at an early level !

Susan is based in the US but most of what she teaches is generic money management skills and can apply anywhere. She is going to take questions from Mumcentric listeners in advance and you can send in your question by going to the following link

http://mumcentric.com/myquestion

Anyone who also adds their email address with the question (optional) will be entered into a draw to win one of Susan's award winning money savvy pigs, 

[broken link removed]

This is a really great tool for teaching kids money management choices from a young age.


Thanks
Mumcentric


----------



## Mumcentric (15 Sep 2008)

Thanks for all your questions so far.. Just a reminder last chance to get them in and enter for free draw also.

closes tomorrow..

http://mumcentric.com/myquestion


----------



## Bob_tg (15 Sep 2008)

moneyville.ie is a website for teaching kids about money - launched last week by NIB.  Might also be useful.


----------



## Mumcentric (19 Sep 2008)

Just want to let you know this interview is now live on Mumcentric, she was fantastic, really interesting and with some great advice. She also answered quite a few of your questions ! 

So tune in to find out if yours is one of them and if you are the winner of the money savvy pig !

www.mumcentric.com


----------

